# Swig's Layout



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, I wanted to share some train show stuff with you. Had a great time and found out there is another March 19-20. 

Got some fun stuff - Easy to install FRED - two acf hoppers - new vehicles - new figures - trees, trees, trees - ATSF 0-4-0 - graffitti - track cleaner.

my favorite thing is the spring grass tufts. i need more, but they really added to the layout - look for them in the pics. 

enjoy


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice....I just bought that freight dock set (hi-low, boxes and workers) for my 7 year old to populate one of the buildings.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice haul! Great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks, i think i need to get some wildlife going in the mesa area. 

I also need more spring/summer/late summer grass - i found some online - I'll get it coming soon.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking layout - grats on your score


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

diffidently a nice haul for a day's outing


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Great looking set!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks - it will look much better 20x12 in the garage

the wife gave the ok - plans are starting - i have way too much fun with this


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I did it! I got the dcs50. I love it. I'll post a vid tonight.:thumbsup:

choo choo - new excursion car from bachman

and my DRGW


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swig,
That Rio Grande loco is one wicked lookin' machine! 
Bob


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like that Rio loco.
​


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks bob, n-guaged. it runs really well despite slight noise.


----------

